# Nic Cage in Outcast on Blu-ray, DVD and On Demand 3/31



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*OUTCAST*​




On March 31st, Bring Home The Epic Battle

on Blu-ray, DVD and On Demand!



LOS ANGELES, CA – Entertainment One presents Nick Powell’s (X-Men: The Last Stand, Batman, Cinderella Man) directorial debut, OUTCAST, an epic medieval crusade starring Nicolas Cage and Hayden Christensen.



When the heir of the Imperial throne becomes the target of an assassination by his despised older brother, the young prince must flee the kingdom and seek protection. His only hope for survival is a reluctant war-weary crusader named Jacob, who must overcome his own personal demons and rally the assistance of a mythical outlaw known as The White Ghost. Together they must fight side by side in an epic battle to return the prince to his rightful place on the throne.



Rating: NR

Total Runtime: 98 minutes

S.R.P: $29.99

Video: 16x9

Audio: 5.1 Surround Sound


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and of course some behind the scenes clips to pique the interest


----------

